# Clomid as a test booster



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever ran a low dose of clomid as a test booster such as 25mg Eod?

Whats the pros and cons?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

no it wont work ,clomid (and other drugs) will bring your shut down test back upto around the range it was be4 it was shut down .in no way will it boost your natural test over its normal levals ,dont work like like mate.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

apple said:


> no it wont work ,clomid (and other drugs) will bring your shut down test back upto around the range it was be4 it was shut down .in no way will it boost your natural test over its normal levals ,dont work like like mate.


With all due respect mate...how do you know this and can you prove it? Clomid is used as a fertillity drug in both females and males so surely it must have some effect..?

I think the only way we will know if clomid will boost test levels is to do studies on a natural male with blood test before and after.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

I found this on another forum..Hi Guys,

This idea was recently discussed on another board.

The conclusion was that, yes, around 25mg of Clomid works as a test booster and can add 200-300 points onto baseline Test levels. BUT it also raises E2 and SHBG, which is not good. You'd have high Test, but also high Estro killing the effect on libido (high test but no libido).

A low dose AI on the other hand, gives a test boost of 100-200 points above baseline, but borderline low E2. So again, high test, but low libido, due to too LITTLE E2 this time, instead of too much.

So, the final speculation was that low dose Clomid and a low dose AI together would raise test 300-500 points and give about the right level of E2 for good libido effect as well.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

peanutbob69 said:


> With all due respect mate...how do you know this and can you prove it? Clomid is used as a fertillity drug in both females and males so surely it must have some effect..?
> 
> I think the only way we will know if clomid will boost test levels is to do studies on a natural male with blood test before and after.


i have seen the question posted many time over many different steroid boards over the years and am telling mate ,it dont work,you think its the first time its been asked?

lets look at what he,s asking .

WILL CLOMID BOOSt TEST LEVALS ? WHY WOULD HE WANT TO DO THIS ? TO BUILD MUSCLE RIGHT?

your saying that clomid can be used to push test levas over there normal range and build muscle ?

i dont think so.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

apple said:


> i have seen the question posted many time over many different steroid boards over the years and am telling mate ,it dont work,you think its the first time its been asked?
> 
> lets look at what he,s asking .
> 
> ...


my post i assumeing he wants to use clomid as a test booster to build muscle as this is what test boosters are susposed to do . right?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

There are tons of studies done on adult males with low testosterone production and over a 6 week period clomid raised the levels to around an average of 150% of baseline. Sorry i'm not gonna go search pubmed and link studies.

Why on earth does no one use it for this? Because boosting your test to 150% of baseline probably wont do **** for gains, might help your sex drive a little if it's low.

Clmoid has nasty sides such as moodyness, and can cause damage to your vision.

I would not reccomend it. Most endo's would prescribe arimidex for a low test / high estrogen problem. Even this isn't a great choice for a natty test booster unless you have a specific diagnosis of high estrogen / low test.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

No i think you got it all wrong mate..I don't think he expects clomid to boosts natural test levels to the point where it would have the same effect as AAS, that would just be sillly. People don't always want to use a test booster to get huge muscle gains. Anyone with a bit of experience knows thats impossible.

Sometimes people just wants to boost their natural test levels for general wellness purposes such as strength, vitality, libido, energy, and maybe to hold on to muscle gains made on previous steriod cycles.

your saying that clomid can be used to push test levas over there normal range and build muscle ?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

if thats the case then yes i have got it wrong .


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

apple said:


> no it wont work ,clomid (and other drugs) will bring your shut down test back upto around the range it was be4 it was shut down .in no way will it boost your natural test over its normal levals ,dont work like like mate.


Thanks for the reply and yes I am aware that it doesnt work like that mate, my intention is not to boost anything over natural test production nor build muscle with it, otherwise I would just use TRT instead.

I was planning to experiment with this as a bridge between cycles over a longer term of use at lower doses or as someone who may suffer from low test levels, HPTA purposes.

I know this would probably require use of an AI along side it to keep Estrogen levels from being naughty too.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

andysutils said:


> Thanks for the reply and yes I am aware that it doesnt work like that mate, my intention is not to boost anything over natural test production nor build muscle with it, otherwise I would just use TRT instead.
> 
> I was planning to experiment with this as a bridge between cycles over a longer term of use at lower doses or as someone who may suffer from low test levels, HPTA purposes.
> 
> I know this would probably require use of an AI along side it to keep Estrogen levels from being naughty too.


clomid and long term use is not a good idea imho but am sure you know all about the possable sides from long term clomid use ,not the best of ideas mate.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

apple said:


> clomid and long term use is not a good idea imho but am sure you know all about the possable sides from long term clomid use ,not the best of ideas mate.


I know its not the best idea, just wondering how long is to long.

Would probably be better going down the TRT road then, just wondered if anyone had actually done it.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

andysutils said:


> I know its not the best idea, just wondering how long is to long.
> 
> Would probably be better going down the TRT road then, just wondered if anyone had actually done it.


whats your blood work saying?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

apple said:


> whats your blood work saying?


that everythings ok but test is a bit on the low side (but still in range)


----------



## T0m0h (Mar 10, 2010)

I have ran 50mg Mon, Wed, Fri as i read about Doctors prescribing it to patients in the US for the purpose of raising test levels. They were using it at 25mg eod, and some at just twice a week and getting results.

Whilst doing this myself i had a test come back at a level of 17.5 and after stopping i had another test which showed my levels had dropped back down to 11.2.


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

That's all interesting... I wonder if that Mon/Wed/Thurs protocol would be on a par or perhaps better than some of the pro-hormones out there on the market?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

apple said:


> no it wont work ,clomid (and other drugs) will bring your shut down test back upto around the range it was be4 it was shut down .in no way will it boost your natural test over its normal levals ,dont work like like mate.


Wrong you moron


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Wrong you moron


This thread is 4 years old lol bud. And apples banned.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Why not run 50mg var everyday for 8 weeks.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

lewishart said:


> This thread is 4 years old lol bud. And apples banned.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Acidreflux said:


> Why not run 50mg var everyday for 8 weeks.


Been natty long time now holding decent condition after over 10 years of juicing in the past mate.

Heading towards old basted terratory tbh [35] and I thinking hpta recovery from here on may be cvntish so I'm reluctant to turn back to the dark side...

I always felt oral only cycles were for lightweight beta's and if I hit the var I'd just have to stack test with it [was always a big believer in the test base with all cycles and the TEST IS BEST adage...


----------

